# Mahindra 5530 float control valve



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

I am wondering if anyone has been able to add a control valve for rear hydraulic ports that has float capability? I didn’t realize I needed one until I noticed that my disc mower end rides up after a few laps and won’t follow the contour of the field. I have called three dealers and they all say there is not a float control valve available! One told me to bungee the lever down which I am nervous about because it seems to cause a strain on the system. I can’t believe that this is not available on a farm tractor with disc mowers, v rakes and batwing mowers needing float to operate. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Fentenetty, welcome to the tractor forum.

If your disc mower cutter bar rides up after a few laps around the field, It would appear you have a hydraulic leak causing it to raise? 

You could disconnect the hydraulics and let the implement ride on the ground. I guess this is what you are trying to do.


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

So I got out my manuals and I’m exploring the power beyond option with a fender mounted float valve. It looks like maybe the PB port is already feeding the factory rear remote block. I’m confused, as how would the rears be fed if there was no loader? Can I Tee at the PB port and add a line for an extra valve then just run a return to the sump?


BigT said:


> Howdy Fentenetty, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If your disc mower cutter bar rides up after a few laps around the field, It would appear you have a hydraulic leak causing it to raise?
> 
> You could disconnect the hydraulics and let the implement ride on the ground. I guess this is what you are trying to do.


I never even thought of that! Wouldn’t the quick coupler seal the system and keep it from floating? We had the same problem with a kubota 6060 at work while operating a batwing mower and it was a simple replacement with a new float capable cassette. Three bolts and done. We’ll and 400$! I just can’t believe Mahindra does not offer it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The male quick connect has a ball check valve, which you can whack with a hammer to bleed off pressure till it suits you. 

Can you install the Kubota valve on your system? Sounds like the better approach.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

There are a few ways to get a float function none are cheap or easy.
Replacing your existing valve with one's with float, or adding additional remotes with float.
Also you can get a add in float for an existing valve;
20 GPM 1/2" NPT Float Valve Prince SS-2B1D | Prince Mfg | Brands | www.surpluscenter.com








This valve will plumb into your existing lines after the valve and will need a new line run to the reservoir.
On the web page the additional info line shows how it would plumb in.


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

BigT said:


> The male quick connect has a ball check valve, which you can whack with a hammer to bleed off pressure till it suits you.
> 
> Can you install the Kubota valve on your system? Sounds like the better approach.


I wish I could. The mahindra bolts on the left below the seat and has several hard lines to it. The kubota stack above the top link and everything feeds through the valves. No lines to worry about.


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

LouNY said:


> There are a few ways to get a float function none are cheap or easy.
> Replacing your existing valve with one's with float, or adding additional remotes with float.
> Also you can get a add in float for an existing valve;
> 20 GPM 1/2" NPT Float Valve Prince SS-2B1D | Prince Mfg | Brands | www.surpluscenter.com
> ...


Thanks LouNY! I think that is what I am looking for. Never seen anything like that, but since mahindra doesn’t make a float block this will have to do. I appreciate it!


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

Fentenetty said:


> Thanks LouNY! I think that is what I am looking for. Never seen anything like that, but since mahindra doesn’t make a float block this will have to do. I appreciate it!


So I thought on this a bit and came up with an idea to Tee the hydraulic supply and run it to dump in the filler hole. By adding a hydraulic ball valve, I close the dump to raise the cutter normally, but when it’s in cutting position I reach down and turn the ball valve to let the cylinder float. It’s all quick connection so the entire thing comes off when I unhook the mower. Hope it helps someone we other the same issue. Pics are easier to understand than my explanation’


----------

